
Backup to the cloud by using duplicati - ycombwin
http://blogs.lessthandot.com/index.php/All/?p=1743
======
sdfjkl
Duplicati does not yet support Amazon Glacier. For an interesting discussion
about the troubles implementing it, read Kenneth's comments:
<http://code.google.com/p/duplicati/issues/detail?id=689>

